# Abused chihuhua looking for loving home



## persimmone (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi, I am housing a one year old male chihuahua - he is tanned colored, very loving but timid and insecure.
This is because he has been abused by his previous owner - he was tethered 24/7 to a little corner in the hot sun, not taken for walks or given much food. He had also been punished by caning him with a thick flexible cane. Yet when he saw his abuser (the owner), he still went to him with his tail between his legs, and was literally shivering in fear.
When I saw him, he was very scawny, very very timid - covered in dried faeces. His skin was blistered and showed several broken skin and welts - from the constant caning. There was barely any water left in a disposable plastic container, and he was being fed kitchen scraps just thrown on the floor beside him - resulting in ants crawling all over the place.
I spoke to the owner and purchased the chihuahua from him - initially the owner even refused to sell him! I was surprised as I thought he would be only too glad to get rid of him.
Over the past 3 months, I have nursed him back to health - I am a nurse - given him the best quality dog food etc. Now I take him out for walks at least twice a day, and if I am not at home, he is paper trained.
He really is very loving and very adorable, and so loyal - but I am a single working person and feel so guilty to leave him alone at home. Also I have been diagnosed with cancer and worry about his long term future in case I do not do well.
I do love him very much - but I am looking for someone who can really give him a better life than what I can give him - to have someone around the home most of the time, a genuine dog lover please.


----------



## tehlze (Apr 6, 2010)

ohhh dear ! 


I am amazed by your courage and your care and love for abused dogs. You deserve my full respect for that!

I'm a 15+ years old Singaporean who is an only child at home. I have got a chihuahua at home too and ever since I have her - she's my most beloved buddy.

She never fail to wake me up every morning and jump onto my bed and start to lick me. She's never really 'trained' to sit/crawl etc because I believe that developing a relationship with my own dog is the best.

I am very sorry to hear about your sickness. However here I am to encourage you to STAY STRONG and I wish you well on that.

I strongly discourage you from giving your dog away because (no offence) she/he will always be there for you no matter what happens and most probably she'll keep you company during your loneliest time and your darkest moment.

Maybe you can start joining some dog communities and get to know people .. ? And if you're really gone (no offence) - someone can take charge of it and with the same level of care and love that you give to your dog. 

If you really insist in giving your chihuahua - I strongly suggest that you give it to someone who owns a dog and have the strong passion/love/care/concern for dogs.

Dogs are men's best friend ! 


I wish you well ! Good luck


----------



## persimmone (Apr 1, 2010)

*Thanks for your words of comfort and encouragement*

Dear girl,
You are only 15 yrs old? Yet you take the time and effort to write to me. I really appreciate your advice - mot young people your age would be too bust to bother.
Are you studying in Australia at the moment? Is your chihuahua with you or at home in Singapore?
My boy is very lovable, but I think he deserves to go to a better owner and better home - someone who can really spend time with him - I am really getting too tired, been sleeping a lot. I do love him a lot bt...
Do take care, you have a wonderful heart. As I am sure all your seniors tell you, do really study hard - what effort you put in now, will affect your future in the long run.
When I was young, I would hear parents scolding their children, and threatening them that if they did not study, they would grow up to be roadsweepers.
It is true - I have seen the studious ones (now called nerds) - now living comfortably - some even politicians and doctors. On the other extreme, those who fooled around, I have seen most ending up in menial jobs just making ends meet.
Today, read a news article - they have found that really widsdom comes with age.
Will stop here, as I do not want to bore you - I am just typing whatever comes immediately to mind - really tired,
Take care, Auntie Sarah 




tehlze said:


> ohhh dear !
> 
> 
> I am amazed by your courage and your care and love for abused dogs. You deserve my full respect for that!
> ...


----------

